# Timex 'electric'



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

I have just finished looking through some old boxes and have found a nice Timex 'Electric'. The battery inside is a MP675. Has anyone any idea where I can buy a new or equivalent battery?


----------



## patrick1616 (Jun 14, 2003)

williamsat said:


> I have just finished looking through some old boxes and have found a nice Timex 'Electric'. The battery inside is a MP675. Has anyone any idea where I can buy a new or equivalent battery?


http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=4916


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

williamsat said:


> I have just finished looking through some old boxes and have found a nice Timex 'Electric'. The battery inside is a MP675. Has anyone any idea where I can buy a new or equivalent battery?


The TIMEX Electrics ( mens ) use the 303 battery, aka LR44









Knut


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks Knut


----------

